# Will a Bumble Bee and Kenyi crossbreed?



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

I moved my female bumble bee into my 55 because she has been beaten up by my male and by my albino soccolofi.
So does anyone know will she cross with my male Kenyi or will he keep ignoring her like he has?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Any mbuna can and will crossbreed giving the right circumstances.

What is your stock list?

What size are your fish?

Just to clarify how many tanks do you have?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have read Kenyi will try to breed most anything. In my tank he tries to get even male Hongi to stay and dance. At first I thought it was a dispaly for territory but as I watched longer I think it was for breeding. They both appeared to think they were going to get lucky!


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

They will interbreed for sure. Had that exact combo years back when I started keeping Africans. Two of the fry survived and I kept them. Giant wicked fish, I tell ya.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

IÃ‚Â´ve had Pseudotropheus crabro for 10 years and they have never showed any interest to breed with any other species at all. I have groups of crabro in two tanks together with several others species of mbuna.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

stock is 
1 male Kenyi
1 femaile Kenyi
3 or 4 adult labs
1 male bristlenose pleco
1 yo yo pleco
1 female bumble bee
and assorted kenyi and lab babies all over


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

*yo yo boat.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes your kenyi will breed with every mouthbrooder female in the tank because there are not enough kenyi females stocked.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

im not sure my 55 could take a fully stocked female list without taking everyone else out
but i guess thats what you get when you start this hobby before you know what you are getting into


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

yes they will or can.

Thinks moderator that moved this fish question here to the Equipment topic area was tired!! We give them sooooo much to move so often. See... they are human too.  :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both the bumblebee and the kenyi is too big/aggressive to be kept in a 55G so I would not try to add females for them unless you are upgrading your tank size.


----------

